# question about snowbear plow



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

is there any way to modify the setup of the snowbear plow winches so that you can use some other lifting setup? the winch i have on mine has a tendency to lower slowly when driving around. i am aware that many of you feel this is an inferior plow but for my needs this works just fine. i hope that someone will be able to help me out. thank you


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Maybe put something to hold the chain when your transporting to take the strain off the winch.


----------



## wawuce (Jun 24, 2003)

i imagine that would work but is there anything i could make up so that it doesn't need to be chained up in transport. such as a lift motor from a pump or something?


----------



## KUJAWA RSK (Dec 10, 2003)

HI SCSA
I Had a snowbear when i first got in to snow plowing .
if you can get a winch that will hold about 2.000 lb.
the one they give you with the plow is about 1.000 lb.
you can get one for $200. AT NORTHERNTOOL.COM
It is a warn winch. they have the same setup.
take off the wire rope and use the chain snowbear gave you 
hop that help you .


----------



## catskill (Jul 29, 2004)

*snowbear plow*

they make a steel roundstock hook for transporting the plow,so the thing won't bite the pavement...it hook's from uper a-frame to lower(on plow)


----------

